# Self-help group to meet in New York City



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

I would like to start a self-help group that would meet in Manhattan. All ideas would be gratefully accepted. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## DisplayName (Mar 18, 2011)

I would LOVE that! Please do so! I live in Staten Island and I am 18/f. I'm new here, and I'd so much rather meet up with people in person who can share their stories and/or recovery with me. I need support and positive friends who truly understand what I am going through. I hate feeling so distant from the people I once thought knew me the best. I'm having a lot of trouble coping with this and I accept that the only way I am going to get better(AND I KNOW THAT I AM GOING TO MOVE PAST THIS!) is to surround myself with positivity and friendship.


----------



## mikejp (Apr 16, 2011)

JessicasBananas said:


> I would LOVE that! Please do so! I live in Staten Island and I am 18/f. I'm new here, and I'd so much rather meet up with people in person who can share their stories and/or recovery with me. I need support and positive friends who truly understand what I am going through. I hate feeling so distant from the people I once thought knew me the best. I'm having a lot of trouble coping with this and I accept that the only way I am going to get better(AND I KNOW THAT I AM GOING TO MOVE PAST THIS!) is to surround myself with positivity and friendship.


I couldn't have said it better, now that's three so far!


----------



## aviona (Apr 13, 2011)

I live in Brooklyn and go to school in Manhattan. I wouldn't mind meeting if we could organize something.


----------



## Jonp (May 2, 2011)

i'll be moving to manhattan in the fall. when i get there, when i have time, i'd like to try and organize a get together of sorts, unless someone gets around to it first. if anyone finds any groups that meet in nyc, please post them here!


----------

